# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  تبدیل excel به xml

## taha mahdi

با سلام
چطور می توان داده های موجود در فایل اکسلی را به xml تبدیل کرد؟

با تشکر :چشمک:

----------


## Afshin160

با سلام ...
كليت اين كار را نميدونم و لي براي اينكه كارت راه بيفته كافيه كه فايل اكسل را به فرمت XlsX يعني اكسل 2007 ببري و بعد در ويندوز فرمت يا پسوند آن را به Cab تغيير بدي حال بايد يه فايل زيپ شده را به بيني.! حال آن را از حالت كمپرس شده در بيار يكسري فايل و پوشه جديد مي بيني كه اكثرا" xml هستند . كه اطلاعات شما در پوشه Xl ودر فايل xml به نام sharedStrings.xml قرار دارد .
اين همان فايل xml فايل اكسل شماست .

تنها روشي كه بلدم اينه ... 
 ولي اگه از طريق برنامه نويسي بخواهي كه خيلي راههي بهتر از اين هست .
به راحتي ميتوني اطلاعات را در يك Datagrid  بريزي از هوان خروجي XML  بگيري .

----------


## razeghi_loved

مي شه يه توضيج بديد من يه برنامه دارم كه خروجي اكسل مي ده اما ورودي Xml هست با خود اكسل خروجي گرفتم اما وقتي وارد برنامه كردم مشكل داشت كار نمي كرد مي تونيد راهي بهم بگيد

----------

